# How to get a crisp shot in a low light area



## jmsspratlin (May 6, 2011)

I'm new and aspiring. Got a Canon 60D with the 18-135mm lenses and a 200mm. When shooint indie pics, I am having trouble with blur and no crisp detail without the flash. With the flash, they are great, but the result is too much light. Any help would be greatly appreciated...Jamie


----------



## spitfire72 (May 6, 2011)

Use manual focus, find some detail that has more light on it in the frame which can provide the sense that the whole shot is in detail, use a tripod, expose the image so it is lighter than you want, then bring it down in post.


----------



## AUG19 (May 6, 2011)

Try the flash compensation function. Set it to a minus value and see if that helps.


----------



## jmsspratlin (May 6, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> Try the flash compensation function. Set it to a minus value and see if that helps.



Could you enighten me on how to do that? Thanks.


----------



## AUG19 (May 6, 2011)

Sure..read the manual.


----------



## KmH (May 6, 2011)

He means the 60D users manual.

When you say "with the flash", do you mean the tiny, built-in, pop up flash, or a hot shoe mounted flash unit (strobe light)?

You also don't mention what shooting mode you are using, nor what focus mode you are using.

Without strobed light (flash) the shutter has to be open a lot longer to gather enough light, which is probably why you are getting subject motion blur.


----------



## jmsspratlin (May 6, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> Sure..read the manual.


 
Oh, I never even thought of that. Is that the book that came with it?:meh:


----------



## AUG19 (May 6, 2011)

That's the one!   The people that put that book together, know all about it!


----------



## mrpink (May 6, 2011)

Example photos will help immensely, without them, we are just guessing.






p!nK


----------

